# Tethered shooting with a Coolpix



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if any of the Nikon CoolPixs (current or archived.... old technology doesn't scare me) can shoot both RAW as well as being tethered for computer-controlled shooting?


----------

